
Has the 9th Circuit Court been overturned 80% of the time? - zo1
http://skeptics.stackexchange.com/questions/37198/has-the-9th-circuit-court-been-overturned-80-of-the-time
======
ducksoup
In other "news", the Green Bay Packers win the Super Bowl 80% of the time.

They are, of course, hopeless slackers because the Saints win 100% of the
time.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Super_Bowl_champions](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Super_Bowl_champions)

